# SCCY CPX-2 QUESTIONS



## OchoAggie (Feb 9, 2020)

I've had a SCCY CPX-2 for quite some time now. Its been an excllent gun for the price. It fits my hand well and I'm looking at some minor upgrades since I'm going to hang onto it. Two biggest issues with me are the trigger and the rattling. When it's loaded it rattles when you shake it. I've also had this issue with some of my S&W handguns. What causes that and what's the fix? Now the trigger. My biggest complaints are the pull length, the weight, and the reset. I've found kits online to reduce the legnth and the weight. Has anyone had any experiences with said kits?


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

As for the rattle, it is likely either a loose fit of the magazine in the magazine well, or a loose fit of the slide on the frame. If it only happens with a loaded magazine in the pistol, it is probably the former. Either way, if the magazines lock in securely, don't fall out and feed reliably, and the gun shoots to your satisfaction I wouldn't worry about it. It isn't a match pistol by a long shot.

As for the trigger, I do not own a SCCY and have only shot one twice. But I do own a couple of other hammer-fired, double action only pistols. A lot of people unfamiliar with the SCCY assume it to be a striker-action pistol but it has an internal hammer and a firing pin. 

With a DAO hammer-fired pistol, the mainspring is not pre-tensioned by slide reciprocation. So your trigger finger and trigger have to overcome the resistance of that mainspring on the hammer to fully cock the hammer and then release it. Any trigger kit that alters the geometry to shorten the length of the trigger pull is going to increase the pull weight with the same strength mainspring. That is just a "lever thing". With a longer lever you don't need to apply as much force to lift an object.

If you try to lighten trigger pull with a lighter mainspring, you might be successful but you also run the risk of light primer strikes and diminished ignition reliability. If you try to both lighten the trigger pull weight and the length of the trigger pull you increase the likelihood of ignition failures.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

pblanc said:


> As for the rattle, it is likely either a loose fit of the magazine in the magazine well, or a loose fit of the slide on the frame. If it only happens with a loaded magazine in the pistol, it is probably the former. Either way, if the magazines lock in securely, don't fall out and feed reliably, and the gun shoots to your satisfaction I wouldn't worry about it. It isn't a match pistol by a long shot.
> 
> As for the trigger, I do not own a SCCY and have only shot one twice. But I do own a couple of other hammer-fired, double action only pistols. A lot of people unfamiliar with the SCCY assume it to be a striker-action pistol but it has an internal hammer and a firing pin.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have owned two SCCY pistols in the past, and although I had troubles with one of them, the other was just fine.

As far as the trigger, pblanc is correct. I would not try and decrease your trigger pull on that gun...at least the ones I had were smooth and did not stack. It is what it is, and needs that spring tension to properly ignite the primers.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pblanc said:


> As for the rattle, it is likely either a loose fit of the magazine in the magazine well, or a loose fit of the slide on the frame. If it only happens with a loaded magazine in the pistol, it is probably the former. Either way, if the magazines lock in securely, don't fall out and feed reliably, and the gun shoots to your satisfaction I wouldn't worry about it. It isn't a match pistol by a long shot.
> 
> As for the trigger, I do not own a SCCY and have only shot one twice. But I do own a couple of other hammer-fired, double action only pistols. A lot of people unfamiliar with the SCCY assume it to be a striker-action pistol but it has an internal hammer and a firing pin.
> 
> ...


Agreed. I had two of them. I did have a light strike once with one of them, probably out of 500 rounds. Never gave it a lot of thought figuring it was the ammo and, as I recall, the round fired on the second strike. I wouldn't try to lighten the trigger either if it lightened the mainspring strike force. It's a low cost pistol and that's what you have to live with.


----------

